# Columbia middleweight photo album



## jd56 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are some reference pictures of a few Columbias I have. Mostly everything appears to be original on these.

69 Columbia boys cruiser, seat and grips are wrong. The cross tube Hbars was available by Columbia












Now my favorites of the herd
59 FireArrow, all original, missing the Aviation 2 speed shifter. the forks have been straightened.






Great condition tank innerds...this verision has the electric bell vs the mechanical (Note the metal tanklight lenses "eyebrow" visors.






64 boys FireArrow, 2 speed red band kickback hub and note the plastic tanklight lenes and plastic "eyebrow" visors
Has Schwinn gripps and a speedo.






Plastic vs metal visors





65 girls tanklight 






Cool ornament





64 girls FireBolt...cool frame incorporated rear rack






Here is a repainted version with, I believe, the correct tank which is the same as the 65 listed above.


----------

